# Baptist Catechism



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

We are preparing to homeschool this fall and as a part of our curriculum, I am wanting to include catechism training. I was wondering if anyone has any personal experience with a catechism in their own homeschooling. Recommendations? Pros? Cons?


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

we used the chatechism questions as a basis for handwriting using memoria press materials. I don't know of a specifically "baptist" one tho- the standard one that people use is the shorter chatechism. (as in shorter than the larger one, so that's what it is called.) I am currently reading Luther's Larger chatechism for myself. It is a pretty accessible book I think. Language is older, of course, but it doesn't seem difficult to understand, and it starts with luther's instruction on how to teach kids (and new believers) about the bible - what he felt was important for them to know as a foundation. 
FWIW, 
Cindyc.


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

I have found several resources for the Westminster shorter catechism, such as a family Bible study and copywork pages. The only real doctrinal difference that I could find was regarding infant baptism, which I plan to modify. I am looking forward to learning with our kids! Thanks for the info!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I personally just used a doctrine from our own belief system (church), then scriptures about that doctrine. For instance, here is the doctrine of the Salvation Army--
http://www.salvationarmy.org/ihq\ww...4FBD2041D52325CC80256D4E003B6CFA?openDocument

Then I would take each statement, and find at least 3 scriptures confirming that statement because the bible says "out of the mouth of 2-3 witnesses...". Our family's personal belief was charismatic, so we talked about why we believe in divine healing, tongues, the baptism of the Holy Spirit, etc along with typical beliefs like the Godhead, creation, trinity, redemption through the blood of Christ, importance of communion to "show the Lord's death" or acknowledge it, the divinity and sinlessness of Christ, and things like that.
I am a great believer that instead of reading about the bible, we need to read the bible. Why do we believe what we believe? Where is it in the word of God that proves and explains that belief?
For a Baptist family, I would start with the Road in Romans. It covers the belief behind salvation. Why do we need it? because all have sinned and come short of the glory of God. 
Rom 3.1 Is the first scripture in the Road in Romans. You can do a google search an the rest.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I wanted to add that I always used scriptures for copywork and handwriting practice. The only other thing I ever used was name, address when the kids were young.


----------

